
Galaxy Nexus Speed Test On Verzion LTE Is Amazing - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/12908
======
byoung2
_The performance on this is looking very good and with the results of 4 test
runs the average is over 8 Mbps download speeds and over 2 Mbps upload speeds_

Of course this depends on the location of the test, but on T-Mobile HSPA+ in
Los Angeles, CA I am getting speeds of 16Mbps down, 1.7Mbps up.

